# 2004 Ford F-150 starter?



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok...the starter went out on my 2004 Ford F-150....its a 4x4 Extended cab 4.6L V8. Now this is the first Ford I have ever owned. Only owned Chevrolet and Toyota. I got a great deal on this truck from a friend and I have put a lot of miles on it and this is my first issue. 

Ok, here is my issue :1zhelp: How in the crap do you get the top bolt outta the starter????? I climbed up under it. In less than 3 minuted I had the other two bolts out, wires unhooked. That top bolt...I can't see it, but I can get my socket on it...but can't get my hand and ratchet up in there...I even tried swivels. What the crap...is there a special extension I need? Please help Bootlegger....:dunno:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Did u try a wrench?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't get a wrench to it. I'm starting to think using my Bic lighter my be best...lol.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Use an extension to reach it. You may also get to it through the wheel well by using an extension and a swivel.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Tried that too...lol. Took the inside of the wheel well out. The exhaust blocks it like that. I have used extensions, swivels, everything you can think of...the guys on F-150.net said it can be done but its frustrating. They said if I take it in they dealer drops he transmission or take the manifold & exhaust off to get to it. Why can't it be like a Chevrolet...easy to work on...lol. They said if/when I get the bolt...I can only get about click at a time on the ratchet. The main issue is there is NO room...my hands won't fit. One guy did say to get one of those weird extensions that look like a spring...it will turn at a 90 degree angle. I just can't believe the designed something like that...lol. They just want you to bring it in to the dealer IMO.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ford - fixed or repaired daily Haha sorry I had to I'm a Chevy man but they are all pains to fix


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

But if I was at work I might could help you out but I won't be at work till Monday and i could get on all data but you will probably have it done then


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I had something similar on my step daughters Kia. Top starter bolt = PITA. Same as you, no combination of extension, swivel, wobble socket would even come close. This bolt comes in from the transmission side. I was tempted to go inside the passenger compartment and use a holesaw to cut a hole in the firewall just above the passenger's left foot. I figured that would have been just about the right spot. Anyway, I ended up cutting a wrench down so it was only about 3 inches long. Set the wrench on the bolt, used an extension and a hammer to break the bolt loose then backed it out about a 1/16 of a turn at a time. Major PITA


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

4.6's are a pain to work on. Such a tight fit anyways. I have a cobra with the DOHC 4.6 and thats even worse! Gettin the starter off it sucks. The k member kit fixes that but still. I'd say just try different combos on the extensions. Get a universal joint or maybe those extensions that swivel a little bit.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> I had something similar on my step daughters Kia. Top starter bolt = PITA. Same as you, no combination of extension, swivel, wobble socket would even come close. This bolt comes in from the transmission side. I was tempted to go inside the passenger compartment and use a holesaw to cut a hole in the firewall just above the passenger's left foot. I figured that would have been just about the right spot. Anyway, I ended up cutting a wrench down so it was only about 3 inches long. Set the wrench on the bolt, used an extension and a hammer to break the bolt loose then backed it out about a 1/16 of a turn at a time. Major PITA


If I don't get it today or tomorrow I am flicking my Bic to it....:saevilw: LOL! I have thought about the same thing. I just can't hardly bring myself to paying the dealer $150 to take a bolt out...but I might have too.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

bootlegger ...i think the last one i did i went in from the front of the motor with like 2ft extension ( may have been longer ). and put one of the swivel 13mm sockets on there if you have locking ext. that helps . but like i said it has been like 4 yrs or so since i did one :thinking: and it is a p.i.t.a.... dont have that many prob. with the startes on the f150's ..i would go out and look at mine i have a 2006 f150 with the 4.6 in it . but we are having sever thunderstorms so a lil windy and rainy right now!!.. lol...but when i get out of the woods in the morn. i will look and see if it jogs my memory.. hope this helps..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Man....Maybe I will try it that way. It will be a long extension..but I don't care...lol.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got it! :rockn: Finally. Man...that was aggravating.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good job so when are you going back to chevy lol. Ive had them all but have chevy now just so much better to work on just my 2cents


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

brutemike said:


> Good job so when are you going back to chevy lol. Ive had them all but have chevy now just so much better to work on just my 2cents


This is my first Ford. It has been good to me...first problem out of it. Chevy is a LOT easier to work on though. Its paid for so I will drive it until it starts costing $400 a month to fix...lol. Then I'll buy me another one.


----------



## onebad420a (Oct 24, 2010)

yea those are a bear ur first time for me i had it figured out to be a 4inch ex and an impact swivle was the perfect combo so u could have it right infront of the starter and get ur rachet in there i always left the bottem bolt for last too that way after u break that top on loss u can run it out with ur fingers i had it down to having it out in under 2mins lol they are way easier than a 5.3l chevy once u get it figured out


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

what did ya end up using too get it out boot? Got a 4.6 myself and am dreading the day this happens


----------



## bonpasbrute (Jul 22, 2010)

If there is one thing that I have learned after working on cars for the past 10 years it that they aren't making them any easier to work on! Just hope you never have to pull the transmission on it, them torque converter bolts are horrible!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Def agree. Harder to work on and just too complicated. I still love the simplicity of all my small and big blocks.


----------

